# great service



## tincup (Jan 29, 2009)

www.golfballs.co.uk/
www.clickgolf.co.uk
Thought I would tell you about the great service I have had from these sites.
I placed an order with both or these sites yesterday morning and just selected the normal delivery which states 3 to 5 working days for delivery instead of paying extra for next day delivery.
Got home today and both items had been delivered, didnt expect them till early next week 
Cant wait till saturday now


----------

